
Show HN: Sia, a User-Owned Amazon S3 Challenger - ntomaino
https://thecontrol.co/meet-sia-a-user-owned-amazon-s3-challenger-that-lets-you-rent-out-your-extra-disk-space-fa9da6ff9223#.y5p789t1s
======
zherbert
Good follow-up about some concerns that came through on Twitter after article
was published: [https://blog.sia.tech/addressing-thoughtful-concerns-
about-s...](https://blog.sia.tech/addressing-thoughtful-concerns-about-sias-
security-viability-103ccfff5e92#.g029tncx2)

------
fiatjaf
Whoa. Why isn't anyone talking about this? It seems to be huge!

~~~
zherbert
We've honestly been way more focused on engineering than marketing.

~~~
simplehuman
Are you a startup?

~~~
zherbert
Yes

------
amalag
Files are encrypted when sent and you need that key and metadata to retrieve
the file. So how do you back that up if you are trying to prevent catastrophic
data loss?

You need a particular file to retrieve data, what do you do about that file?

------
fiatjaf
Filecoin promises, Siacoin delivers. Is that what we should conclude?

~~~
notheguyouthink
As much as i love IPFS, it's a shame to me how slow IPFS and Filecoin appear
to be developing.. from the outside, at least.

